# WTD; Spokes for Camapag Proton Rear Wheel



## BigAndyH (3 Oct 2011)

Just broken a spoke in my Campag Proton rear wheel and my LBS tells me spares are no longer available. 

An internet search says they used to sell relacement spoke kits, so if anyone has any spare spokes, or a complete wheel with a worn out rim, it cold save me from having to scrap an excellent wheel for want of one spoke.

I hope someone out there can help.


----------



## accountantpete (4 Oct 2011)

Can't help with a direct replacement but how long is the spoke and as it is a direct pull what shape is the end (round or triangular?).


----------



## BigAndyH (4 Oct 2011)

Yes it is direct pull - but the wheel is still at the LBS so not sure of exact design


----------



## ColinJ (4 Oct 2011)

Hmm - I'm interested in finding spares for these wheels because I have an old pair too which need some TLC. I'll search around for both of us because I don't want to scrap them!


----------



## Dave Davenport (4 Oct 2011)

I've got one at the back of the gararge somewhere with a knackered freehub, think it's about a 2002 model. I'm not far from Bournemouth.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Oct 2011)

Dave Davenport said:


> I've got one at the back of the gararge somewhere with a knackered freehub, think it's about a 2002 model. I'm not far from Bournemouth.


Ooh - I buggered up the cones on mine. If you are scrapping the wheels, could you be persuaded to do a deal for some spare spokes and the remains of your freehub, cones etc.?


----------



## Dave Davenport (4 Oct 2011)

I'm keeping the front for a spare but I'm happy to let bigandyh have a few spokes and send you the rest + remains of the hub for a £10 donation to Cancer Research UK.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Oct 2011)

Dave Davenport said:


> I'm keeping the front for a spare but I'm happy to let bigandyh have a few spokes and send you the rest + remains of the hub for a £10 donation to Cancer Research UK.


Thanks Dave, that's really good of you. If you could put the bits to one side for a few weeks for me, I'll get back in touch when I'm not quite so skint! (I know £10 isn't much, but I have a lot of extra expenses this month.)


----------



## Dave Davenport (4 Oct 2011)

No worries Colin. PM me your address and I'll send it, probably take me a week or two to get round to stripping the wheel anyway and you can donate what you can afford as and when.

Andy, let me know if you want a couple of spokes.


----------



## BigAndyH (4 Oct 2011)

Dave Davenport said:


> Andy, let me know if you want a couple of spokes.




Dave, 

Thanks for the very kind offer - could you manage two drive side and two non-drive side spokes(I assume they are different?) PM me with postage costs and I will happily refund plus a bit for your charity.


----------



## Dave Davenport (4 Oct 2011)

BigAndyH said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thanks for the very kind offer - could you manage two drive side and two non-drive side spokes(I assume they are different?) PM me with postage costs and I will happily refund plus a bit for your charity.



PM your address Andy and you'll get them at some point. Not worried about the postage if you make a donation.


----------



## Dave Davenport (4 Oct 2011)

Dave Davenport said:


> PM your address Andy and you'll get them at some point. Not worried about the postage if you make a donation.




Just read your PM, will let you know when I've stripped the wheel.


----------



## BigAndyH (4 Oct 2011)

Dave Davenport said:


> Just read your PM, will let you know when I've stripped the wheel.




Thanks - look forward to getting it back on the road


----------



## ColinJ (4 Oct 2011)

Dave Davenport said:


> No worries Colin. PM me your address and I'll send it, probably take me a week or two to get round to stripping the wheel anyway and you can donate what you can afford as and when.


Thanks Dave - PM sent.

I'll donate the £10 in early November once my finances have improved.


----------



## Dave Davenport (13 Oct 2011)

Colin,

I haven't got a socket small enough to fit through the rim holes (didn't realise they weren't standard spoke nipples) so I've sent you the complete (minus the freehub) wheel.

There's a fair bit of life left in the rim so you might want to just fit the freehub you've got. Either way could you send a couple of spokes to Andy.


----------



## BigAndyH (13 Oct 2011)

Colin,

I'll PM you with my address - just hope you can get the spokes out !


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2011)

BigAndyH said:


> Colin,
> 
> I'll PM you with my address - just hope you can get the spokes out !


I've PMd you back!


----------

